# morning after the night before



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

checked on dogs drive after his first session, back to basic tug work???

http://youtu.be/M021MepiheI


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for sharing, even though I hate watching picture slideshows for the most part, and NO decoy again LOL.....

nice big clean teeth..


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

No real decoy this time, just guy from down the way acting sus. I would rather cop shit for it than have you guys rag out on him.

Anyhoo, dont think the dogs drives have suffered none.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I am sure your dog is fine.

I have however worked some dogs that were pretty crappy all the way around, where people have taken pictures, and the dogs look like monsters, and then the pics end up on the net...LOL


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Pics can definately make things look better, still im proud of that collection, im allowed to be.


----------



## Travis Ragin (Apr 10, 2010)

Dog looks great.Really great.

Being only 13 months........it'd probably be a good idea to let those last two sessions *sink in*.........and wait for another 5-6 months before doing anything else with him.


JMO,
t


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Right on Travis, gonna finish with two prey sessions and put him in park, do nuthin but play/obed/tracking/agility.


----------



## Frank La Fauci (Jun 29, 2012)

peter i will be visiting my family in qld, end of next month and would love to come and see your dog. would that be ok with you?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Sure, available most weekends only. I avoid city driving so would meet have to meet you out of town. I will be driving a lot further than you will. Dont ask for a demo, he is having a break after two more play/prey sessions.

My dog i control the training, who, when, where. Im tight lipped about the breeding as well, im staying out of the politics. You prolly know the deal with all the bs around.

If yr still ok with all that be great to meet you, talk dog.


last weekend of july im booked, will check, do you mean august?

My number is 04100 574 92.


----------



## Frank La Fauci (Jun 29, 2012)

yes it would be end of july peter why all the secreative about the breeding as well? no amount of poltics well ruin your dog. if his a good dog he will always be a good dog, no amount of talk will ruin him lol. i will have my dog with me you can test her out any day or night or place if you wish i love seeing good working dogs work.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Just my wishes, hope you respect them like i would respect yours.


----------



## Frank La Fauci (Jun 29, 2012)

no worries all good


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Never met another WL person who wouldnt happily disclose there dogs lines.So whats the big secret??


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

nuthin really.


----------



## Frank La Fauci (Jun 29, 2012)

brad robert said:


> Never met another WL person who wouldnt happily disclose there dogs lines.So whats the big secret??


iam trying to work this one out myself.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Guys i already put the peds up here a year ago for opinions before i got the dog, noone hardly heard of any of them.

Big old sires are, double gento, robbid, nukey.

My dog is unregisttered, mother is untrained, 

I bought dog cos breeder was only breeder i could find that would let me personally test every dog he owned.

I liked how they worked i didnt know what a ped looked like at the time and now dont care.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Pete...you remind me of Fitzy from the Departed; "Where's your boy? Where's your Fn' boy?"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N49bRIT3lPU


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I dont get what yr sayin, but if it works for you???


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

You remind me of the actor...dude what was so hard to understand. Should I have said prey drive with no deocy on video...?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I look like the guy?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Did you watch the video?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

whats this about prey drive?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Did you watch the video?


Yep, gotcha.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> whats this about prey drive?


Good question.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> whats this about prey drive?


For Pete is more about pray than prey....

_Woe to you o earth and sea 
For the devil sends the beast with wrath 
Because he knows that time is short 
Let him who hath understanding recon the number of the beast 
For it is a human number 
It's number is six hundred and sixty six 
_


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Man you are one big riddle inside a bigger riddle....frustating to follow, or im just hard at getting stuff.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Pete after seeing your pictures in this thread you reminded me of the actor in the Departed; Fitzy.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I only watched the clip not the movie. But i look like him. I get it. 

The poem i will just agree with you on.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

The dog shows excellent static drives.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

What the hey is a static drive? you realise they photograph/slide show not a motion picture, put up as pics i liked not a video to analyse, just pics to look at as in a million other pics posted JUST to look at.

I thought they were cool, not to yr pleasure?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> For Pete is more about pray than prey....
> 
> _Woe to you o earth and sea
> For the devil sends the beast with wrath
> ...


GREAT SONG....gonna maybe go see IRON MAIDEN this week at the Milwaukee Summerfest..


----------



## Frank La Fauci (Jun 29, 2012)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Guys i already put the peds up here a year ago for opinions before i got the dog, noone hardly heard of any of them.
> 
> Big old sires are, double gento, robbid, nukey.
> 
> ...


pete is it ok to ask you who is the breeder? or is that also very secrative?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Doug Zaga said:


> Pete after seeing your pictures in this thread you reminded me of the actor in the Departed; Fitzy.


David O'Hara
I think the line he had in Braveheart (As Stephen the Mad Irish rebel) reminds me of Peter
"Don't change the subject, just answer the ****in' question."


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Frank La Fauci said:


> pete is it ok to ask you who is the breeder? or is that also very secrative?


,F ranck you got my real number, contact me and i will get you in touch with the breeder. Ralph already called me, im a nice guy. Just got my own reasons for things.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Peter,

Would you be willing to share what your plan for your dog is and why you are choosing to put him up for a while after just a couple more sessions? Also, I am wondering why you're still working him on a tug/rag at 13 months. He seems to have more than enough drive and nerves, why not start him on a sleeve?

Just trying to understand where you want to go with him and what you would like is purpose to be as a working dog. He looks good so far and I think it would help people give feedback if they knew what your goals and reasons were. 

Thanks for posting updates on how he's doing.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Ariel 1. plan is straight security patrol work i am getting my licence - disclaimer, dog will only do the work if he is cut out for it, otherwise he is a pet and a pal. 

2. putting him up as one poster also agrees let this experience sink in. i will take him out again at 18mo roughly.

3. i will be working on a tug with all my dogs until the day they die regardless of whatever formal training they do or dont get. - its a fun way to interact with my pals. no different to playing fetch or any other active game. i play with a soft sleeve like i would play with a tug, will make a vid of play and put up. 
dog is fast, i am too scared to hurt him with a long catch, i never done that stuff and the dog has no self preservation. he will never ever do a long bite in work, if he works, 6 foot leash is the law period. so the fancy stuff is superflous.

think i got all yr questions, thanks for helping. i appreciate any genuine advice to the max - i got shit all help locally here.

BTW this was not a feedback thread as such, the previous one was - this was just sharing some pics i thought were cool. wouldn't mind if someone said dog looked stressed or anything thats why i did this session to see if i wrecked anything from real session, his body language suggest not in my mind and he was way more forward and intense in this monitoring session than the real session, scared the living shit out of everyone (not dog people) every guy in my street wants a puppy from him.


----------



## Frank La Fauci (Jun 29, 2012)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> ,F ranck you got my real number, contact me and i will get you in touch with the breeder. Ralph already called me, im a nice guy. Just got my own reasons for things.


PetC, i have asked ralph if he knows you he said he has spoken to you twice. but that does not mean he knows you i have tryed ringing you it just hangs up lol just tell me who the breeder is thats all, your a bit of a worry! first you hide decoys now you hide breeders what are you hiding from? as the dog world here in australia is very small. ps. im only a ankle biter


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

lol nothin to hide bro, if yr number isnt set to private i will call you back this evening - don't over think things. there is nothing behind it all. 

yes i never knew Ralph before this forum and we had a nice chat or two - i think thats really cool. certainly want to visit and learn what i can from him.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Franck WTF, there are no missed calls on my phone??? 

Giving you benefit of doubt cos its telstra, heresmy number again;

0410057492

I notice i the one accused of secrets but im the only one putting my private phone on a public forum, hows that work.

Yes yr right is a small dog community, exact why i want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Ralph Tough (Jun 3, 2012)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> lol nothin to hide bro, if yr number isnt set to private i will call you back this evening - don't over think things. there is nothing behind it all.
> 
> yes i never knew Ralph before this forum and we had a nice chat or two - i think thats really cool. certainly want to visit and learn what i can from him.


your welcome Peter, catch up soon and talk and train dogs!! Franks a cool guy he knows his dogs he may also help you with the right direction to obtain your security licence.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Frank La Fauci said:


> ! first you hide decoys now you hide breeders what are you hiding from? as the dog world here in australia is very small. ps. im only a ankle biter


Maybe Seal Team 6 wants Pete's dog....:-$


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Maybe Seal Team 6 wants Pete's dog....:-$


Or maybe they want pete, is why he got the dog....yikes.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Ariel 1. plan is straight security patrol work i am getting my licence - disclaimer, dog will only do the work if he is cut out for it, otherwise he is a pet and a pal.


Pete, I wish we could have caught up while I was there!


Your dog looks like he could have a lot of potential, but the way you are working him looks very typical of the way I saw a lot of the police dogs worked when we first arrived there.. all defense and never any relief. Your boy doesn't seem too bothered by it, but "straight security patrol work" does not have to equal no prey... as many of the officers realized very quickly over the course of a 3 day seminar. We worked all of their dogs in some form of prey drive while we were there and the dogs were all the better for it. The extremely defensive dogs started to calm down and become a little more comfortable being in the "fight", grips improved, dogs started to realize they may need to bite for more than the 5 seconds their handlers were leaving them on the grip, etc.. it was a real eye opener for many of them and their entire K9 manuals are being rewritten just because of that seminar.


I guess my point is, and I'm sure you've mentioned this several times in other discussions, why the detest for prey drive?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi, yeah would have been nice to catch up, hopefully next time can organise something in advance.

Someone finally SEES where these methods come from, unlikely I was going to re—write the manual lol. you gotta fit into yr environment yr in by chance, if ie happened to live in holland, germany.....then i would be doing whatever they were doing.

Our sports guys to be fair have evolved more than k9. the whole three of them lol....jk.

To answer yr question tho you assume i am doing it exactly how i think it should be done, bad assumption when there is more than one person in the mix. I do control if i choose to put my dog in the car and leave and not a whole lot more. Do you think I am going to change entrenched thought patterns that are done for no other reason than thats how its done.

Having said that i am getting things influenced for what i want but decoy HAS had success and wants me to have success the only way they know how. Its a work in human interaction. 

Too easy for others to pick faults as if there are infinite options.

I know where you are coming from basically and dont disagree.

Hopefully Jerry left a big enough mark to improve things for everyone. Not just the people behind closed doors....grrrr!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Too easy for others to pick faults as if there are infinite options.
> 
> 
> 
> > Interesting statement.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Indeed...indeed.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Why is that interesting, my soundtrack is interesting, that statement??


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Why is that interesting, my soundtrack is interesting, that statement??


I can relate to that perspective. That's all I meant. For some, their options simply aren't as plentiful as they may be for those who are situated in areas with a much higher or broader concentration of resources/abilities/experience to draw from.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> I can relate to that perspective. That's all I meant. For some, their options simply aren't as plentiful as they may be for those who are situated in areas with a much higher or broader concentration of resources/abilities/experience to draw from.



,Gotcha im sure we can all envisage a better world with free flowing hot and cold beer of a hundred different flavours on every tree stump.......but we're in this world.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

I completely understand where you are coming from, Pete.. I definitely experienced it firsthand while I was there. Even though, as you said, the sport trainers have evolved more than the Police K9 guys, from the sounds of it there was probably only ONE sport guy I would consider training with there.. there are definitely TONS of politics and bad blood, and lots of people looking to ruin the reputation of others for no good reason. That's tough to deal with in a large country with such a small population. 


I don't think what you're doing with your dog is awful, and he doesn't look stressed, but I would hate to see him break down over time.

PS. you never answered my question about prey drive?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I thought i did, i am speakin for what ithink what others think.

There is a perception that extreme prey drive is selected for in the gsd to compete with the mal sales, as sport is a biggger market breeders are happy as some breeders were happy to select no drive to supply the even bigger pet show market.

The old guys miss the hard, aggressive old lines and they blame this narrow focus on super fast, easy to handle, safe high prey psuedo—mal gsd.

That and they want the dog to bite out of pure hatred not a fun reward as in prey.

Dont know if that came out right, but thats my answer of my interpretation of the situation.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Britney Pelletier said:


> I completely understand where you are coming from, Pete.. I definitely experienced it firsthand while I was there. Even though, as you said, the sport trainers have evolved more than the Police K9 guys, from the sounds of it there was probably only ONE sport guy I would consider training with there.. there are definitely TONS of politics and bad blood, and lots of people looking to ruin the reputation of others for no good reason. That's tough to deal with in a large country with such a small population.
> 
> 
> I don't think what you're doing with your dog is awful, and he doesn't look stressed, but I would hate to see him break down over time.
> ...


One guy and you deducted that over a huge 3 day stay:wink: there is more then that i can assure you.I just thought that was a bit of a sweeping statement.

Yes definately bad blood, back stabbing ,politics and just bullcrap thats for sure.Not to mention some states have legal issues too.


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

cool story bro...

I watched your show. That's what my dog looks like when the UPS truck comes. He could care less about the driver, a decoy, a helper or anybody... just wants a piece of the truck. So what day was it? Garbage day? The day the street sweeper comes? Or did you order pizza?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Pppp


Bart Karmich said:


> cool story bro...
> 
> I watched your show. That's what my dog looks like when the UPS truck comes. He could care less about the driver, a decoy, a helper or anybody... just wants a piece of the truck. So what day was it? Garbage day? The day the street sweeper comes? Or did you order pizza?


And could we start with a video of your dog bro....yeah right....bro.

No lets back it up some, first get a well known member to vouch for your identity bro.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey bro, when did you break the bark collar? Maybe that reference of "bro" was a shortened way of referring to your status on this forum? What the hell do I know, Lee just called me aggressive. That's way worse than bro, dontcha think?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Aggressive is a compliment coming from Lee, this dipshit and the garbage truck,just wanna see what dog he got in his back yard...Tonka truck im guessing, only Bart can prove me wrong.

Order pizza, lol, who ordered Barts lobotomy...it arrived.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

dude, come to another training session with JD and i will show you a fscking HARD dog who works mostly in prey drive... not much short of a bullet would stop the little prick... and no i'm not referring to Sam... 

Britney, ask Jerry about the demo dog at the Brisbane gig, if he hasn't already told you...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah mebbe, got a new crew im working with, they keep a low profile but been in the biz much long time, breed all their own pooches and stay out of bs.

Finished my two handler modules about 30 seconds ago on a work site yay. 

Failed one scenario about an assailant thatsplit and is running away i thouht theres a job for a prey dog, fail. If hes running away hes not a threat so no dog — so much for training the back bite.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

the problem with so many organisations is that they train purely to pass an assessment... and then pretty much give up... 

if you have a capable dog and enjoy the training, why not aim higher?

my company is currently in the process of conducting some pretty damn basic assessments on all our dogs... people are freaking out left right and centre... i'm sitting here with the popcorn watching all the headless chooks and not worried in the least, because i KNOW that BOTH of my dogs will sail straight through, we have already achieved a much higher level in our weekly training... 

people also need to get through their heads... that all that fancy pants offlead stuff that you will never use at work, may just save your dog and/or an innocent bystander one day... what happens if your dog gets loose? accident / equipment failure? some retard opens the back of your vehicle? i KNOW i can call both my boys off...

and who cares if you will never use a focussed heel, bark and hold, whatever, on a job site... it's still a new skill for the dog and something that's fun to learn... you've seen yourself how much fun Sam has at training... why should i deny him that just because "it's not needed"?


PM or text me the name of this new mob you've found?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jay Quinn said:


> and who cares if you will never use a focussed heel, bark and hold, whatever, on a job site... it's still a new skill for the dog and something that's fun to learn... you've seen yourself how much fun Sam has at training... why should i deny him that just because "it's not needed"?


I dont think anyone is telling you that you should deny your dog anything..

In all reality, some people have limited interests in the things they like to do, and maybe enjoy doing other things with thier dogs, with the time they spend with them. Some peoples lives also revolve around their dog less, so they spend less time than others do in the "training" of their dogs....

not making any assumptions about anyone in this thread, or giving opinions, just stating it how I see it.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

i guess what i was trying to say is that i see so many people who just outright couldn't be arsed training their dogs... why become a dog handler if you don't enjoy working with your dog?

TRAINING your dog is part of being a dog handler... just like grooming it, feeding it, cleaning up after it etc... if you don't want to train your dog you may as well take a plush toy to work... 

i really don't put in anywhere near as much time training as i should or could... but when we do train we do it to have fun, because the dogs love it and i enjoy it... and we don't just muddle around doing the same sh!t over and over again because it's all we need to pass an assessment... how damn boring would it be if we rocked up every week, each dog did the same heel pattern and got one sleeve bite and an out... especially when we can go so much further above and beyond!

my current company REQUIRES fortnightly training and i am surprised that some people still have a job because they just dont show up... i guess at the end of the day bums on seats is more important......... >_<


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

repost,,,additions,,,

I dont think anyone is telling you that you should deny your dog anything..

In all reality, some people have limited interests in the things they like to do, and maybe enjoy doing other things with thier dogs (aside from training for things they think are not necessary), with the time they spend with them. 

Some peoples lives also revolve around their dog less or revolve around the practice of advanced training less, so they spend less time than others do in the "training" of their dogs....they like to do with the dog what they like to do with it, when they are doing something with it.

not making any assumptions about anyone in this thread, or giving opinions, just stating it how I see it.


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Pppp
> 
> And could we start with a video of your dog...
> 
> ...


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> What the hey is a static drive? you realise they photograph/slide show not a motion picture, put up as pics i liked not a video to analyse, just pics to look at as in a million other pics posted JUST to look at.
> 
> I thought they were cool, not to yr pleasure?


They were fine Pete. Nice pics. 

No such thing as static drive. Just F'n with you. 

But now that I think about it, I should go get "Static Drive" trademarked.:razz:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> They were fine Pete. Nice pics.
> 
> No such thing as static drive. Just F'n with you.
> 
> But now that I think about it, I should go get "Static Drive" trademarked.:razz:


once the hair starts to stand up a little you know you are starting to tap into "static" drive...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> They were fine Pete. Nice pics.
> 
> No such thing as static drive. Just F'n with you.
> 
> But now that I think about it, I should go get "Static Drive" trademarked.:razz:



I'm guessing there is a book in your future. 
'Train Faster With Static Drive'! :wink:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Jay i think its weirdly funny that my lifes quest for the last two years is to get help training my dog, driven thousands of miles and spent same in dollars got a few scraps here and there.

your crew get FREE training with a leading/top trainer in their own town. They fukin never show up, most of my session time is listening to jd on a mobile phone coercing/begging/bribing/threatening guys to do their basic job requirement.

God is a sick funny prankster troll.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

it's cause you live in bumfsck idaho....


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

We got great cows.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> once the hair starts to stand up a little you know you are starting to tap into "static" drive...


shhhh=; How can I sell the videos if you give away all my super secrets? 

Anyway, when the hair stands up that's Negative Ion Drive.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> once the hair starts to stand up a little you know you are starting to tap into "static" drive...





Christopher Smith said:


> Anyway, when the hair stands up that's Negative Ion Drive.


 
and I always thought it meant the dog was a pu#&y! ](*,)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Doug, it does not ALWAYS mean the dog is a wuss.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> Doug, it does not ALWAYS mean the dog is a wuss.


Do we really know what it means? Tense, stressed, fearful?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Do we really know what it means? Tense, stressed, fearful?


I agree. tense stressed possibly showing concern (possibly outright fear) among other things..

some of which may or may not mean the dog is a wuss..


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

So if someone says their dog is "giving them static" that could be a good thing?


----------

